# Woodworking math books?



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Is there any book you all would recommend that focuses on or has a lot of the equations that you may need?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Any math book that teaches adding and subtracting is all you need. 8/4 = 2 inches 1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4 = 1 inch
For heavens sake don't over complicated it and ruin all the fun.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I am more talking about more complicated geometry I can add and subtract I am talking about the higher level math that can go into some project. I am not at all good at math but it would be nice to have a reference book that tells you what your can calculate and extrapolate out when designing or cutting etc.

I am not complicating anything at all I am asking for opinions or if anyone has a book that contains a lot of woodworking information but also goes over some of the higher level math involved.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

The Woodworkers Guide to Shop Math by Tom Begnal


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

several years ago I had a Carpenter's Pocket Guide. mostly for builders and contractors,
but a lot of very good information for on the spot questions on the job site.
available on most online sources. around $15. BORG and BigBlu also carry nice woodworking books.
but here in the 21st Century - there is probably an "APP" for that.










.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> The Woodworkers Guide to Shop Math by Tom Begnal
> 
> - 489tad


Woodworkers can put an end to shop math frustration once and for all. This easy-to-reference guide puts all of woodworkings' integral formulas, conversions, and measurements right at thier fingertips.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Besides basic arithmetic, I use geometry, algebra, and basic trigonometry in the shop. Try looking up online courses on those subjects. The Khan academy courses are quite good.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for all the useful information. And yes I know trig geometry and basic math goes into everything. I also wanted to see what specific trig and geometry is most useful before going and learning something on khan academy that I would never use lol.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Is there any book you all would recommend that focuses on or has a lot of the equations that you may need?
> 
> - LucasWoods


Much of what you need is specific to the task at hand. What I'd suggest is to wait until you need an answer and post the question here. I've yet to see a question about even the most abstract angles, etc, go unanswered.


----------



## Prometheus67 (Sep 30, 2017)

"From Truths to Tools" by Jim Tolpin and George Walker. Illustrated by Andrea Love. A great primer on applied geometry. Very very easy to read and understand. Lots of simple illustrations with a bit of history. Available from Lost Art Press. Excellent book!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Compound angle problems can be solved graphically (no numbers) with descriptive geometry/stereotomy. then you can report the angles from paper to the board with the sliding bevel.

Look at last picture here.

Chris Hall has published a book , but I must admitt I did not had an opportunity to review it.

I learned descriptive geometry nearly 50 years ago (paper, pencil, rule and compass). But you might have the time and patience to learn to use a CAD programme.

Schaum book in pdf.

There are also free copies of old books about the use of the frame square.

Search here
there is a section "Shop Mathematics and Calculation"


----------

